# Walthers 933-3185 Truss Bridge



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

I am trying to put this single track truss bridge together but I am having trouble understanding how to attach the lattice work of parts 100 101 102 go together to attach to top girder halves and side girder halves. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Can you throw up a picture of the parts?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or even better, scan the instructions and post them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe this video will help you. This is a double track version.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...+bridge&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------



## AmtrackJim (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I was able to figure it out after seeing the video for the new double track bridge and also working on it in the morning instead of the end of day. The eyes work a lot better when rested.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

AmtrackJim said:


> Thanks for your help. I was able to figure it out after seeing the video for the new double track bridge and also working on it in the morning instead of the end of day. The eyes work a lot better when rested.


Amen, Brother!

I often have to remind my budding model railroader (my 12 year old) of that. Not just the eyes, but the temper, work better at the beginning of the day.


----------

